# Please move thread



## all there (Jan 23, 2015)

Please move my thread Probable EA- maybe more in the Coping section to private or delete. Can PM more details if necessary. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I can move it to the forum archives if that is agreeable. 

~KM, community support


----------

